# BLACK FRIDAY - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (22/11/18)

The Sir's BLACK FRIDAY WEEKEND is nearly here!!! Sales go live at 11:59pm tonight and store opens tomorrow at 8:00am sharp. See you all tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy (26/11/18)

ONLINE ONLY!!!!

CYBER MONDAY has started. Get 10% off the entire store including our Cyber Monday specials. That just crazy savings!!!

Use coupon code CYBERMONDAY on checkout!!!

Discount code lasts from 8:00am to 11:59pm today only!!!

www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------

